# what we have had happen in the off season



## INSAGNT (Oct 2, 2013)

Read this and think about itView attachment 376


----------



## LEN (Oct 2, 2013)

OK Not a good first post. But if I read your letter correctly it is fixed. So your point being? Did you do you research on Forest River products?
Looks like you got a DEAL and it went bad and now it's good. 

LEN


----------



## Cruzincat (Oct 2, 2013)

Just about to click and saw that this was his first post.  No Thanks!


----------



## Cruzincat (Oct 2, 2013)

Posted the above and then LEN's post appeared.  Is it safe?


----------



## Cruzincat (Oct 2, 2013)

HMMM.  Tried using Private browsing to link to it, but the forum wouldn't accept it unless I was logged in.


----------



## Loretta (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi INSAGNT,
It's better to paste the information into your post if you want others to read it. People are leary about opening an attachment.


----------



## INSAGNT (Oct 2, 2013)

NO, I didn't



			
				LEN;84642 said:
			
		

> OK Not a good first post. But if I read your letter correctly it is fixed. So your point being? Did you do you research on Forest River products?
> Looks like you got a DEAL and it went bad and now it's good.
> 
> LEN



NO, Len, I got a company that TRIED to get out of the Warranty, and wood have EXCEPT for the dealer, I waited for a part for all those months that could have been sent down in a MUCH shorter time.  ALL IN ALL, the dealer and OWNER of Coats Trailer Sales learned how this MANUFACTOR works when it comes to WARRANTY REPAIR   Better read my posting again, SLOWLY this time   Thanks  Bob


----------

